# Pressure Washing Composite Materials



## R&D (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
What experience have other had with working on Trex? Have you tried pressure washing it? I read that more than 1200 psi can damage the surface. Is it immediate damage or will it show up over time. I had a friend that had me remove some mold spots... and I used 4000 psi to remove them. It looked ok at that point.


----------

